# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Top Ten quests you shouldn't miss.

## MeesterCookie

Hello, I'm here to give you an intresting reading about my research on what people think are some of the best quests they have ever done / played or even seen and I don't think you should miss out on these! I've got this information from various sites and opinions of alot of different people. If you want you could always leave suggestions in the comments and tell me abit about your favourate quest! This is all my work apart from the videos and if any of it isn't, don't worry I'll put them in the credits! So sit down, grab some cookies and enjoy reading this!

10) Damsels Were Made to be Saved
This one is a strange one. I've picked it due to it's randomness and it's just unique. It's super confusing but funny aswell. It starts of that you have to find 3 Damsels with Maximillian Of Northshire even though one of them is a man, the bloodelf. You have to solve these in the most ridiculous ways and eventuarlly I belive it's at the end of the questline you have to throw his armour at what he belives to be a dragon when it's a massive dinosuar chasing you. Eventuarly he's like "Just throw my legplates". Even though this quest line starts at An Important Lesson I still belive this to be the most funny one during the questline. He basicly belives he is the best in the world and it ends up, he's nude on a horse and just drops you of and randomly disserpears. I think the man is either drunk or has entered the wrong MMO. This shows even though blizzard can be lore-full they do have a sense of humour.
Best Quest Ever In WoW? - Maximillian Of Northshire! - YouTube

9) The battle for the undercity - Horde
Although you can't get this quest anymore I found this a quite fun one to do along with the wrathgate cinematic and the quest line you get with it. I thought blizzard put alot of thought into it seeing as well, It's taking over another city. What is kind of strange going into the proberly massive amounts of code in the quest plus this was very lore-binding. There is also a few low level quests about the gas they used in the wrathgate and I belive there is one or two in northrend but the great thing about this quest is just showing you how basicly amazing the horde can be. You actuely become the hero of the horde in this one, even though my character was an undead but I still liked it. I've seen this on website, google, wowhead and alot of lovers on this one. this is why I'm marking it as number 10 but there are plenty more to come!
The Battle for the Undercity - Horde - YouTube

8) Gnomebliteration
This is a different quest, I don't know where blizzard went with this one. It basicly involves you turning into a fusion core and killing 1000 crazed gnomes what is pretty funny and it's for both factions. ( I guess that's why it's "Crazed Gnome".) This I belive is a take of "Katamari" on "Katamari" the game it basicly implies you have to run over everything and get your ball as big as possible befor time runs out even though this is not the case exept when the fusion core runs out but still. This is an good quest and alot of people said it should be a daily. As Kirisa said on wowhead "You control the direction of the large spinning fireball. Just follow the path down the hill that's been run into the ground all the way down to the docks, and along the way take out all the gross little gnomes you see. It might take a few runs up and down the path and around the docks to take out 1000 of them, but if you're anything like me you'll take out a few hundred more after that just for fun." what is basicly the quest and this is a verry nice and fun example of a quest. Sure blizzard might of not been lore-binding here but who doesn't love killing gnomes. Even if you are a gnome you will love this! You start by killing a Cursed Surveyor or Crazed Digger in the south-east to start the chain.
Gnombliteration: Best WoW Cataclysm Quest - YouTube

7) Welcome to the machine - Horde
Although this is a horde only quest, I've replayed this a few times as it is just quite epic. It basicly implies you becoming a quest giver and to give out 3 quests to 3 different people. Obviously this is phased but it was still fun anyways. The funny part about it is reading what the 3 people who come along say I won't ruin it for you but if you look on the secound comment on wowhead you will find the dialog for the quest what is actuely quite funny. There is also an expliot for this to get the ! to stay over your head, I would post the link but I don't know if it's patched. It was a fun exploit as you could lure alliance-lowbies into attacking you and you can just kick there ass. The 3 people you meet are actuely the 3 sterotypes of players. You get the n00b who doesn't pay any attention and uses caps all the time, The elite who has alot of acomplishments but doesn't like a challenge and the third one is basicly someone who has all the heirlooms, gold and the sexy mounts who think there better than everyone. Even if most players aren't like this I say good job blizzard and I offer them a hug.
WoW Cataclysm Guide - Welcome to the Machine (the true best quest ever) - YouTube

6) Plants Vs Ghouls
This is a reference to the game "Plants vs Zombies" but this is a warcraft version. Popcap made "Plants vs Zombies" and they also helped blizzard with the quest because if blizzard done it on there own, without telling popcap they would proberly get sued for coppyright. This is quite an enjoyable quest but it does get hard. I've posted a tutorial on this forums for it (Plants Vs Ghouls) what has helped a-few people even though the videos need re-uploading. This quest brings alot of time and enjoyment into the game even for this one quest and the fun part about it, once it's completed it's a daily! You unlock a sexy sunflower pet aswell what is cool. It's fun to re-play it and mess around with the tactics expesialy if you played Plants vs zombies. I recommend doing this quest and even doing it as a daily. It may get tricky but it's just plane awesome.
WoW Cataclysm Guide - Peacebloom vs Ghouls - YouTube

5) The Day That Deathwing Came
This quest is so uterly retarded but awesome in it's own way. You basicly have 3 people who tell there stories of the day deathwing came. This is a really fun quest but sadly is not repeatable. It has a few cinematics and is quite haliarious in parts even though you have to "Punch Deathwing in the face". It's just some of the dialog the NPCs say it's just funny. It's awesome in a way that blizzard is acting from the NPCs point of view and showing that NPCs do have imaginations and fun abillities. Although there isn't much of a good reward this is a MUST-DO quest and I love every bit of it. It's not often you find a quest like this. This truely states that NPCs have souls even if they like to punch deathwing in the face, or have flying motorcycles and a magical weather machine controlled by a gnome who likes to think he's big and can throw dragons. (This is avalible for both horde and alliance)
Cataclysm Beta - The Day Deathwing Came COMPLETE - YouTube

4) The Wolf And The Kodo - Horde
This is a simple quest you get in a hut outside orgrimmar where it basicly tells the story of the wolf (You) who gets bored of boar meat and goes to eat a kodo. This is a little playthrough and just an easy quest. It shows another how the NPCs have a big part in the game, they may be mobs just walking around waiting to die but it shows this as if World of warcraft is real life and otherwise. It's quite an easy quest as long as you can read. it's just here because it's another example of how World of warcraft even though it has alot of References it can be realistic and different.
Cool World of Warcraft Quests: The Wolf and The Kodo - YouTube

3) Madness! - Horde
This is just another normal quest requiring you to escort someone to a play but the thing I like about it is that it has a 300 hundred reference on how the person is standing by a fire and he goes "This is madness..." then the other NPC goes "No, this is DRAGONMAW" and kicks him into fire. I know this is a simple quest but it's quite funny to see a reference from that movie and to be honest that was one of the most epic moments in the movie and it's cool to see it re-created in the game as another moment. This is quite fun to watch even though you get kidnapped but what the hell? You got to smell the lovely smell of burning orc, well that's if you like orc if not you have atleast seen a nice reference in this game, even though there is alot of them but I still think this is kinda cool.
Cool World of Warcraft Quests: Madness - YouTube

2)Bar Fight
Another show of how warcraft can reference into real life. It's actuely kinda cool about it as you literaly cause a well, Bar fight. It's funny how you buy a Bottle of grog and Just wake a gnome (horde) or a Goblin (alliance) on the back of the head with a bottle. It's quite funny how everyone starts fighting eachother. Atleast you can take there drinks, free booze. You can just stand there aswell watching everyone fight. You're just like "I did this." whilst everyone beats eachother to death in a bar. Shows some realism on how barfights happen and that warcraft can relate to life and how life can relate to warcraft. Blizzard seriously do relate them alot for some reason. It's quite funny aswell, atleast in a warcraft bar fight you can just slowly walk out without the cops getting you unlike real life. Or if you are unluckly, the bartender has a gun.
Cool World of Warcraft Quests: Bar Fight! - YouTube

1)The Abyssal Ride
This quest you will proberly do if you quest in Vashj'ir but it's still quite a cool quest isn't it? It requires you to catch your own mount, somthing you never have to do you always let the NPCs handle. Even though you get a little fun minigame whilst trying to catch your own seahorse what is quite a nice eddition, in my opinion you should be able to use it everywhere but vashj'ir is a big place so I guess not. I've only played this on the horde side so I have no idea about this for the alliance side but this is quite cool and shows you some Warcraft survival skills and how the NPCs do it. Even though it's computer generated but Npcs have feelings too.
Cool World of Warcraft Quests: The Abyssal Ride - YouTube

Well that is it, I hope you enjoyed it!

Sorry about the videos had to be links, Would only let me post 1 video so I posted them as links.

Credits:
Me for coplieing this, Finding out the information and taking two hours to type this.
The people on youtube for there videos.
The lovely comments of wowhead.

----------


## Nyarly

I agree with everything, they're really fun/unique.
My top 1 favorite of all times is Gnomebliteration <3

It's too bad that the quest chain for the opening of the gates of ahn qiraj is not longer doable because it would have its place in this top 10.
I'll try to complete Damsels Were Made to be Saved, it's the only one listed here that i didn't do already.

----------


## MeesterCookie

I would've added the gate opening, I just thought it's abit to old for this list. I've added the battle for undercity but that isn't as old as Ahn Qiraj Still though, it's a good event.

----------


## MeesterCookie

By the way, If I'm in the wrong forum sorry.

----------


## Nyarly

Yep this is definitely not an exploration should belongs to the general section imo

And yeah the battle for undercity has this epic feeling i really love when questing!

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Yep this is definitely not an exploration should belongs to the general section imo


Specifically there is a forum for Quests: WoW Items & Quests 

(Great list though. +2 rep for sharing. Coincidentally, these are also some of the _buggiest_ quests in WoW, and messing around with them has been known to produce some interesting results...)

----------


## MeesterCookie

> Yep this is definitely not an exploration should belongs to the general section imo
> 
> And yeah the battle for undercity has this epic feeling i really love when questing!



I don't like the general section, no one reads your topics haha. 

also sorry trokair, didn't know that they were buggy or that there was an Item and quest section.

----------

